# Testing my new Resp-O-Rator



## paulmon (Jan 11, 2018)

It just came in the mail today so I went out to the shop and made a quick video to share ('cuz that's what I do) and I have to say, I think this is going to finally get me to wear a respirator in the shop.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

that's pretty cool Paul ~ but I can't see scuba diving gear in the shop.
it just ain't natural.
best of all in your new breathing apparatus !!

.

.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

gotta agree with john on this,that would drive nuts.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

It's kind of a neat idea, but maybe it should incorporate a helmet too


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

what about fins when the saw dust gets real deep ?


----------



## Snipes (Apr 3, 2012)

That is a funny video°_°


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

My names Al Gorey, and I invented the innernet, and the Resp O Ratorrr.


----------



## paulmon (Jan 11, 2018)

Someday when I'm in my workshop and there is a big flood, I'll be laughing bubbles at everyone who doesn't have one!!


----------

